# Hello from Serbia...



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Добро примти! (Hope I wrote that right since I don't really speak or write Serbian...)

Are archery or bowhunting any sort of sports in Serbia?


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## goodspirit (Mar 30, 2007)

medved said:


> Добро примти! (Hope I wrote that right since I don't really speak or write Serbian...)
> 
> Are archery or bowhunting any sort of sports in Serbia?


Yes, we have a club  It's sport club, not hunting kind of stuff...

http://www.ns2002.org.yu

Also, we have some plans about redesign that site, so...I will let you know when we finish that 

And about "Добро примти!" (you said "good accept")


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

goodspirit said:


> Yes, we have a club  It's sport club, not hunting kind of stuff...
> 
> http://www.ns2002.org.yu
> 
> ...



Sorry, apparently at least one online dictionary is pretty worthless. I have the keyboard on my computer set to switch to Cyrillic to read Russian stuff on the internet but few if any Americans read other slavic languages.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT. This is a great site and great ppl. ENJOY! :darkbeer:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Welcome, hope you enjoy Archerytalk!


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Dumb question. Serbia was fighting major wars against the Turks in what you'd call the golden age of archery in the 1300s and 1400s, and must have been using bows. Anything you could tell us about the kinds of bows that were being used and/or the tactics?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk goodspirit. Have fun here.


----------



## goodspirit (Mar 30, 2007)

medved said:


> Dumb question. Serbia was fighting major wars against the Turks in what you'd call the golden age of archery in the 1300s and 1400s, and must have been using bows. Anything you could tell us about the kinds of bows that were being used and/or the tactics?


Very interesting question but I don't think that I can answer you on that...As I know (from films, books...) we were use the swards, but bows...Now I try to remember did I ever heard about someone who was bow warrior...I don't know, really. But still thats very interesting question  And one more thing. We was fighting against Turks from 1300-1800, 500 years


----------



## Bowman338 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welcome To AT.


----------



## nutz4bucks (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to at:darkbeer:


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

goodspirit said:


> Very interesting question but I don't think that I can answer you on that...As I know (from films, books...) we were use the swards, but bows...Now I try to remember did I ever heard about someone who was bow warrior...I don't know, really. But still thats very interesting question  And one more thing. We was fighting against Turks from 1300-1800, 500 years


The question is complicated. Contrary to some of what you read, the West was always at a military disadvantage from roughly the end of the Roman empire in the west until the rise of workable gunpowder weapons and armies trained to use them. 

Western Europeans never had the more efficient composite bows used by Turks and Mongols and some think this was because a laminated bow would come apart from the humidity in places like England or Germany, and westerners never had the kind of mobility which Mongol armies had or the systems of command and communications, and westerners never really learned to use bows on horseback like Mongols did. 

By the late middle ages and renaissance period European armor had gotten much stronger and it's doubtful that even a turko-mongol bow would have shot through it. English archers continued to be able to shoot through such armor for a while by using increasingly heavy bows but it reached a point of insanity and they switched to firearms. The bows they were using just prior to that time were all apparently over 100 lbs and the people shooting them looked like the offensive line on an NFL football team. There aren't really enough 300-lb people in most countries to make armies out of.

Again I'd be curious as to whether Serbs and other Balkan Christians ever used composite bows, or what exactly they did use if they didn't.

There actually are a couple of groups in Germany and Hungary selling composite bows on ebay now, and we have one company which sells a very nicely made mechanical version of something like a turko-mongol bow:

http://www.monsterbows.com/monster/


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## goodspirit (Mar 30, 2007)

medved said:


> Again I'd be curious as to whether Serbs and other Balkan Christians ever used composite bows


I'm the one of people who still use composite bow


----------



## goodspirit (Mar 30, 2007)

If we talk about compound bows


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------

